# M 03 series



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I didn't want to hijack a previous thread that mentioned the M 03 series so I am starting a new thread. I wonder if there is really anything to this because the current PDF on SVS website lists the MTS-02 as the MTS-03's on the graphs posted. Maybe the MTS-03's in Europe will merely be the same as the MTS-02's in the USA. Does anyone have any ideas on this? Check this link out 

http://www.svsound.com/products/speakers/mts_family/MTS-02_Specs_Binder.pdf 

Notice it says MTS-03 at the bottom of the graphs. I have a feeling that the MTS-03 = MTS-02.

I haven't heard anything more about the LTS series, but if the M series are that good, why would you build the L series?


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

steve1616 said:


> I didn't want to hijack a previous thread that mentioned the M 03 series so I am starting a new thread. I wonder if there is really anything to this because the current PDF on SVS website lists the MTS-02 as the MTS-03's on the graphs posted. Maybe the MTS-03's in Europe will merely be the same as the MTS-02's in the USA. Does anyone have any ideas on this? Check this link out
> 
> http://www.svsound.com/products/speakers/mts_family/MTS-02_Specs_Binder.pdf
> 
> ...


M-03 is just our own internal designation. The official name of the currently shipping speaker line is M-02.

Gen1/M-01 = original woofer and tweeter and crossover
Gen2/M-01 = original woofer and tweeter with revised crossover
Gen3/M-02 = new woofer and new tweeter and new crossover


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ed, when the guy from Europe mentioned skipping the M 02 series and going straight to the M 03 series in Europe at the end of 2011, is this the same speaker as the M 02 series that is currenty shipping in america?


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

steve1616 said:


> Ed, when the guy from Europe mentioned skipping the M 02 series and going straight to the M 03 series in Europe at the end of 2011, is this the same speaker as the M 02 series that is currenty shipping in america?


No - the M-03 series (M-04 for SVS internally) will have new cabinet designs and will also include a surround model. 

Gen1/M-01 = original cabinet, woofer, tweeter, crossover
Gen2/M-01 = original cabinet, woofer, tweeter, and revised crossover
Gen3/M-02 = original cabinet, new woofer, tweeter, crossover

Gen4/M-03 = new cabinet, new/existing drivers, new crossovers, surround model - release date not firm


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification Ed. I am sure the MTS-03's will be great. I can't wait to hear the MTS-02's. I think they will be fantastic.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Ed Mullen said:


> No - the M-03 series (M-04 for SVS internally) will have new cabinet designs and will also include a surround model.
> 
> Gen1/M-01 = original cabinet, woofer, tweeter, crossover
> Gen2/M-01 = original cabinet, woofer, tweeter, and revised crossover
> ...


oh snap


----------



## ShaunH (Sep 15, 2009)

Ed Mullen said:


> No - the M-03 series (M-04 for SVS internally) will have new cabinet designs and will also include a surround model.
> 
> Gen1/M-01 = original cabinet, woofer, tweeter, crossover
> Gen2/M-01 = original cabinet, woofer, tweeter, and revised crossover
> ...


Just when people thought it was safe.lol But I will say its nice to SVS is not stopping its continued push forward. No one can SVS isn't moving forward.

I'm kinda of excited.

SVS products being addictive.

Edit:

I was just thinking I svs includes new metal grills. Like on the SBS's and the Plus and Ultra and NSD subs. Those grills are very nice looking.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Ed Mullen said:


> No - the M-03 series (M-04 for SVS internally) will have new cabinet designs and will also include a surround model.
> 
> Gen1/M-01 = original cabinet, woofer, tweeter, crossover
> Gen2/M-01 = original cabinet, woofer, tweeter, and revised crossover
> ...


Any chance of it being an active loudspeaker?


----------



## ShaunH (Sep 15, 2009)

GranteedEV said:


> Any chance of it being an active loudspeaker?


. I doubt it, that would surely kick up the price.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

It sounds like the big difference is going to be the cabinet change. I have now seen the MTS-02 line in person, and I would never want anything different. They are the most beautiful speaker that I have ever seen.


----------



## ShaunH (Sep 15, 2009)

steve1616 said:


> It sounds like the big difference is going to be the cabinet change. I have now seen the MTS-02 line in person, and I would never want anything different. They are the most beautiful speaker that I have ever seen.


I'm hoping the changes are just updating the veneer options to match the new subs. I really dig the arches. But it wouldn't be bad if the veneer went all the way down the sides. It would keep the plus / MTS look and give people who want more veneer a nice option.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I thought I would like it way better with the veneer all the way up the side, also; but once I saw it in person it didn't matter to me at all. I think I might actually like it better just half way up the side. I really didn't like the way it looked on the website, but it is just one of those things that looks awesome in person. Yes, the arch is so cool looking. I love these speakers.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Rocket Rosewood and SVS Rosenut is practically the same for I have both sitting side by side. My Rockets are veneer from top to bottom and are deliciously beautiful....but the MTS Rosenuts and the 1/2 veneer to me is what sets them off, and I love em.:T


----------

